# Ultimate Halloween Music List



## Halloween Jack

*Part 2*

The Vampires – Archie King
El Monstruo – Los Shains
Psychic Voodoo Doll - Deadbolt
I Put a Spell on You – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins
Graveyard – Leroy Bowman and his Arrows
The Shadow Knows – The Coasters
Frankenstein’s Party – The Swingin’ Phillies
Rock N Bones – Elroy Dietzel & The Rhythm Bandits
Graveyard Boogie – Buster Doss and the Arkansas Playboys
Swinging at the Séance- The Deep River Boys
Ribcage Mambo – Frenchy
Ring-A-Ding Ourangoutang – Zacherley
Rockin’ Zombie – The Crewnecks
Hoodoo – Al Reed
Zombi – The Monotones
The Fang – Nervous Norvus
The Hatchet Man – The Coasters
It’s Your Voodoo Working – Charles Sheffield
Monster’s Holiday – Bobby Pickett (see Lon Chaney Jr. cover)
Mr. Ghost Goes to Town – The Five Jones Boys
The Mummy – Bob McFaddem and Dor
The Mummy – Little Tibia and the Fibulas
Superstitious - Stevie Wonder
Lil' Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs
Little Demon – Screaming Jay Hawkins (Great cover: The Amazing Royal Crowns)
Voodoo Voodoo - Lavern Baker
Little Demon - Screaming Jay Hawkins
Extrasensory Deception – Davie Allan
Frankenstein’s Den – The Hollywood Flames
Morgus the Magnificent - Morgus and the Ghouls
Dracula – The Upsetters (1971 Reggae)
Midnight Stroll - The Revels
I Hear Voices – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins
Sinister Purpose – John Zacherly with Southern Culture on the Skids
She’s My Witch – Kip Tyler and His Flips (good cover: Southern Culture on the Skids)
Purple People Eater – Sheb Wooley
I Drink Blood – Rocket From the Crypt
I Put a Spell on You – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins (Classic. Halloweenologist Mark Harvey mentions covers by Creedence Clearwater Revival, Nina Simone, Atlantics, Pete Townsend, The Animals (with Eric Burdon), Bryan Ferry, Manfred Mann, Robben Ford, Van Morrison, John Fogerty, Etta James, Bette Midler, Sarah Vaughan, Nick Cave, and Marilyn Manson)
The Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
Purple People Eater Meets the Witch Doctor – Big Bopper
The Witch Doctor – Dave Seville (Not only did he also create Alvin and the Chipmunks, he was the cousin of Pulitzer Prize winner William Saroyan)
The Munsters Theme – Los Straitjackets
Gravewalk –Satan’s Pilgrims
The Halloween Dance - The Reverend Horton Heat
Halloween Hootenanny – John Zacherley
Happy Halloween – John Zacherley
There’s a Ghost in My House – R. Dean Taylor
Hurry Bury Baby – John Zacherley
Spooks Night Out – Legendary Invisible Men
Spooky - Classics IV
Little Devil – Neil Sedaka
No Costume No Candy –Swingon’ Neckbreakers
Old Boris – Boris LaGoldstein
Spooky Movies – Roy Clark
Frenzy – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins
(She Put the) Wamee (On Me) – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins
Bo Meets the Monster - Bo Diddley
Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
Ghost of My Baby - The Checkers
Werewolf – Gary Warren (good cover: Southern Culture on the Skids)
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett
Frankenstein's Den - The Hollywood Flames
Screamin' Ball at Dracula Hall – Duponts
I Ain't Superstitious - Howlin' Wolf
The Blob – The Five Blobs
Black Magic Woman – Santana
Dinner with Drac - John Zacherle

*BLUES*
Haunted House - Leon Redbone
Devil's Gonna Get you - Bessie Smith
Hard Time Killing Floor Blues - Chris Thomas King
Black Cat, Hoot Owl Blues - Ma Rainey
Creepy feeling - Butch Thompson
Halloween Blues - Clarence Brewer
Hellhound on My Trail - Robert Johnson

*CLASSIC ROCK *
Timothy - The Buoys (A cannibalism ballad!)
Fire (I’ll Teach You to Burn) – Crazy World of Arthur Brown
The Disco Strangler - The Eagles
Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones
The Tell-Tale Heart - Alan Parsons Project (w/ Arthur Brown)
The Raven - Alan Parsons Project
I'm Your Boogie Man - K.C. and the Sunshine Band 
Scary Monsters - David Bowie
The System of Dr. Tarr and Professor Fether - Alan Parsons Project 
Harvest Moon – Blue Oyster Cult
At the Mountains of Madness – H.P. Lovecraft (Psychedelia!)
A Night with the Jersey Devil – Bruce Springsteen
Hurdy Gurdy Man – Donovan (I never thought of this as scary until I saw “Zodiac”)
Werewolf - Five Man Electrical Band
Slipping into Darkness – War
Mr. Crowley - Ozzie Osbourne (…and he mispronounces the name throughout)
Edgar Allen Poe - Lou Reed
Season of the Witch – Donovan
Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict – Pink Floyf (Just what it says – Syd Barrett at his best)
Hellraiser – Sweet
Black Magic Woman – Santana
Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon
My Little Demon - Fleetwood Mac
Ghostbusters Theme – Ray Parker
Houdini - Kate Bush (He died on Halloween – it’s National Magic Day, too.)
Moondance - Van Morrison
Goblin Girl - Frank Zappa
Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne
Dark Lady – Cher
Fried of the Devil – The Grateful Dead
Lost in the Shadows - Lou Gramm
The Tell-tale Heart - Alan Parsons Project
Witch Queen of New Orleans – Redbone
Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Roger Daltrey
Death Valley Nights - Blue Oyster Cult
Ballad of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper
Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford with Ozzy Osbourne
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Run Through the Jungle - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner - Warren Zevon
Strange Brew – Cream
Creatures of the Night – Kiss
Balloon Man – Robyn Hitchcock and the Egyptians (one of the strangest songs ever written…)
Spiders and Snakes – Jim Stafford
Ghosts - Strawbs
Horror Movies - The Bollocks Brothers 
Hammer Horror - Kate Bush
Scary Monsters (And Super Creeps) – David Bowie
Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival
Clap for the Wolfman - The Guess Who
The Green Slime - The Green Slimes
Horror Movie - The Skyhooks
Moody Blues - Forever Autumn
Please Mr. Gravedigger by David Bowie
Runnin’ With the Devil – Van Halen
Hypnotized - Fleetwood Mac
Nosferatu - Blue Oyster Cult
Sympathy for the Devil – Rolling Stones
Welcome to My Nightmare – Alice Cooper
I Love the Night – Blue Oyster Cult
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult (Just enough cowbell!)
Cat People (Putting Out Fire) – David Bowie
Court of the Crimson King – King Crimson
Death Valley Nights – Blue Oyster Cult
Don’t Let the Sun Go Down on Me – Elton John (lor Roger Daltrey)
Cry Little Sister – Gerard McMann
Strange Phenomena – Kate Bush
Devil Woman – Cliff Richard
Lost in the Shadows – Lou Gramm
Paint It Black – Rolling Stones
Diamond Dogs – David Bowie (“That Halloween Jack is a real cool cat…” Yes.)


----------



## Halloween Jack

*Part 3*

*PUNK ROCK / ALT ROCK / METAL / NEW WAVE*
(Good CD Sources: Rhino’s NEW WAVE HALLOWEEN)

Whatever Happened to Halloween - The Vinyl Goods 
Bela Lugosi's Dead – Bauhaus
Edgar Allan Poe – Lou Reed
Everyday is Halloween – Ministry
Theme from Halloween – MX-80 Sound
The Munsters Theme – Comateens
Creature from the Black Lagoon – Dave Edmunds
Halloween – Dead Kennedys
Halloween - Mudhoney
It's Halloween - The Shaggs
People are Strange – Echo and the Bunnymen
Love Song for a Vampire – Annie Lennox
Ghost Town – The Specials
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Haunting – The Pogues
Meet the Creeper – Rob Zombie
I was a Teenage Werewolf - The Cramps
The Cult of Ray - Frank Black (It’s about Ray Bradbury, BTW)
Haunted - Shane MacGowan with Siobhan O'Connor
Psycho Killer – Talking Heads
Man with the Hex – The Atomic Fireballs
Me and Bela Lugosi – The Immigrants
Frankenstein – The New York Dolls
Color Me Once - The Violent Femmes
Devil in My Car – The B-52s
Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman
Vampire Girl - Jonathon Richman
Science Fiction / Double Feature - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes
Her Black Wings - Danzig
Blue Angel - The Squirrel Nut Zippers
Hell - The Squirrel Nut Zippers
Grim Grinning Ghosts – Barenaked Ladies
Dead Souls - Joy Division
Tosspint - The Pogues
Lorca's Novena - The Pogues
Science Fiction / Double Feature – Me First and the Gimme Gimmes
Red Right Hand - Nick Cave
Scream and Run Away – The Gothic Archies
Skeleton Man - Frank Black
Secret Track (from the X-Files) - Nick Cave and the Dirty Three
X-Files Theme – The Dirty Three
Devil's Dance Floor - Flogging Molly
Chainsaw - The Ramones
Something Wicked - British Sea Power
Stand for the Fire Demon - Roky Erickson
Sunglasses After Dark - The Cramps
Dance With Me - Michael McDermott
City of the Damned - The Gothic Archies
Don’t Go to Sleep - The Creatures
Lovecraft – The Vaselines (probably not about H.P., but there’s what sounds like some Cthulhuian chanting at the end)
Walking with a Ghost - Tegan and Sara
Fever - The Cramps
Gary Gilmore's Eyes - the Adverts (Classic 1977 punk rock)
Ghost Dance – Patti Smith
Voo Doo - Rachel Sweet
Turkish Song of the Damned - The Pogues
Don't Shake Me Lucifer - Roky Erickson
The Oldest Path - The Coral
Creature with the Atomic Brain – Roky Erickson
Halloween - Sonic Youth
Colour Me Once – The Violent Femmes
The Creature Stole My Surfboard – Dead Elvi
Down with the Dead Men - The Pogues
The World is a Very Scary Place – The Gothic Archies
I’m Your Boogie Man – White Zombie
Shadowplay – Joy Division
Sit Down by the Fire – The Pogues
The Sun and the Moon – The Pogues
Finnegan's Wake - The Dropkick Murphys
Halloween - Dropkick Murphys
Ghost of Stephen Foster - Squirrel NutZzippers
I Think of Demons - Roky Erickson
Unexplained - The Meat Puppets
Rake at the Gates of Hell - The Pogues
Halloween - Dream Syndicate
Spirit in My House - The Ramones
Bermuda - Roky Erickson
The Stand - The Alarm
Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground – The White Stripes
We Are the Gothic Archies – The Gothic Archies
I Am - Roky Erickson
Pagan Holiday - The Real McKenzies
Her Black Wings - Danzig
Halloween - Siouxsie and the Banshees
Walking My Gargoyle – The Gothic Archies
Burn – The Cure (Theme from “The Crow”)
Dead Man’s Party – Oingo Boingo
Down in the Ground Where the Dead Men Go – The Pogues
Dead Souls – Joy Division
Death Valley ’69 – Sonic Youth
This Abyss – The Gothic Archies
Unexplained –Meat Puppets
Vampire Girl – Jonathan Richman
I Think of Demons – Roky Erickson
Weird Science – Oingo Boingo
Don’t Go to Sleep – The Creatures
Pet Semetary – The Ramones
The Strangeness in Me – The Cramps
Halloween (She Get So Mean) – Rob Zombie with The Ghastly Ones
Do They Know It’s Halloween – North American Halloween Prevention Initiative
Halloween – Siouxsie and the Banshees

*SOUNDTRACKS* 
Ride Music from The Haunted Mansion – Disneyland
Dracula’s Feast of Blood from Horror of Dracula – Dick Jacobs and his Orchestra
The Nightstalker (Kolchak movie) End Theme - Robert Corben
Science Fiction Double Feature - Rocky Horror Show Soundtrack
Life at Last / Somebody Super Like You (Phantom of the Paradise soundtrack)
This is Halloween - Nightmare Before Christmas soundtrack
Theme from Millennium - Mark Snow
Suspiria - Goblin
Time Warp (Remix 1989) - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Theme from the Miunsters - Billy Strange
Hellboy Main Title - Skywalker Symphony
Theme from The Omega Man - Ron Granier
Theme from The Scarecrow of Romney Marsh
Rest in Peace - James Marsten / Buffy the Vanpire Slayer - One More With Feeling Soundtrack
Dawn of the Dead – Goblin
Main Title from THIS ISLAND EARTH – Dick Jacobs and his Orchestra
Over at the Frankenstein Place – Rocky Horror Picture Show
Shooting Stars from THIS ISLAND EARTH – Dick Jacobs and his Orchestra
Visitors from Space from IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE – Dick Jacobs and his Orchestra
Main Title from HORROR OF DRACULA – Dick Jacobs and his Orchestra
Theme from FORBIDDEN PLANET / Invisible Monster – Louis and Bebe Barron
Twilight Zone Theme – John Williams and the Boston Pops Orchestra
Dark Shadows Theme – The Robert Cobert Orchestra
Theme from The Munzsters – Billy Strange, his Guitar and Orchestra
*
BIG BAND / JAZZ*

(Good CD Source: THE HAUNTED HOUSE: 20 TRACKS TO MAKE YOU JUMP IN THE NIGHT)
Black Cat Moan - Tiny Parham and his Orchestra
The Headless Horseman - Bing Crosby
Dry Bones - Fats Waller
Mysterioso -Artie Shaw and his Orchestra
Halloween Spooks – Lambert, Hendricks, and Ross
That Old Black Magic - Louis Prima
Witchcraft – Frank Sinatra
Boogaboo - Jelly Roll Morton
Nightmare - Artie Shaw and his Orchestra
Tain't No Sin (to Take Off Your Skin and Dance Around in Your Bones) - Dan Russo
Murder at Peyton Hall - Charlie Barnett and his Orchestra
Skeleton Jangle – The Original Dixieland Five
Dracula - Gene Krupa and his Orchestra
You Got Me Voodoo'd - Louis Armstrong
With Her Head Tucked Under Her Arm - Cyril Smith
The Skeleton in the Closet - Louis Armstrong
Bogey Wail - Jack Hylton and his Orchestra
Satanic Blues - Bud Freeman and his Orchestra
Ain't it Grand to be Bloody well Dead - The Barmy Brothers
Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Tommy Dorsey and his Orchestra
Heebie Jeebies – Louis Armstrong
The Headless Horseman – Kay Starr
Bewitched – Peggy Lee


*KIDS MUSIC*

(Andrew Gold has a great CD of not-too-scary Halloween songs for kids: HALLOWEEN HOWLS. See also BILLBORAD PRESENTS FAMILY SCARYTIME CLASSICS)
Spongebob Scaredy Pants - The Ghastly Ones
Great Green Gobs – Penn Jillette
Casper the Friendly Ghost – The Peter Pan Players and Orchestra
It’s Fall – John McCutcheon
Addams Family Main Theme – Vic Mizzy
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes – Lewis Lee

*Other Resources:*

1)	WFMU’s “Beware of the Blog” MP3 blog has hours and hours of audio treasures, including a lot of old Halloween stuff – sound FX and cheapy Halloween cassettes, old LPs (like Arch Oboler’s “Lights Out” album from the 1960s, creepy music, etc.
WFMU's Beware of the Blog: MP3s
2)	Check out The Daily .WAV – the best source of high-quality audio clips on the Internet – go through the archives, especially around Halloween of each year – lots of Halloween-themed movies, tv-show clips, etc.
3)	For years I’ve been using the Super MP3 recorder software (available for a reasonable fee from Super Mp3 Recorder: Professional mp3 recorder and sound editor.) to make high-quality MP3 and wav recording clips from DVDsand websites – sound clips, music, etc. Unfortunately, it doesn’t seem to work well on Windows Vista but if you’re still running Windows XP, give it a try – very easy to use system.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

This is a great list!!! 

Someone i didnt see listed is King Diamond,, his albums are usually storys that are very morbid and creepy (Abigail, Fatal Portrait, my personal favorite,, Them,,, etc,,) He even has a song called Halloween that is on the Fatal Portrait album.....(King also sang for Merciful Fate)

If you've never experienced any King Diamond,, it is kinda 80's metal-ish music,,, great guitar work,,, his voice is what gets alot of folks attention (and they either love it or hate it) ....and if you start with something like "Them", read the lyrics and all,, you'll get the creep factor out of it... very good story lines. 


Awe Grandma!!!!!


----------



## shadowopal

Awesome list! I would say almost anything by Rob Zombie. But, I'm surprised you specifically don't have Living Dead Girl on there.


----------



## Halloween Jack

shadowopal said:


> Awesome list! I would say almost anything by Rob Zombie. But, I'm surprised you specifically don't have Living Dead Girl on there.


Well, it's not an exhaustive list, just a lot of things to get people thinking, especially about music genres they haven't considered in a party or personal playlist, especially a lot of older stuff (1950s through 1970s), I'm an old guy, so I lived through a lot of that music. 

I like Rob Zombie a lot. But like Alice Cooper, Rokie Erickson, Screamin' Jay Hawkins, Ozzie Osbourne, they've done so many scare-vibe songs that once you get started listing all their music, that list would be a lot longer. Living Dead Girl is a great track.

Feel free to add your favorites, y'all.


----------



## elvenprincessjo

*Midnight Syndicate* has a lot of awesome "Haunted House" music, as does *Nox Arcana*. I use these for when guest first arrive at the party, then when the time feels right I switch over to the more upbeat stuff!


----------



## Drayvan

Holy Crap that must have taken time. Nice work and great list.


----------



## monsterjones

Halloween Jack said:


> Okay, here is my ultimate Halloween Music list. I broke it down, roughly, by type of music but there’s a lot of crossover so browse through each category. Much of this is available on iTunes and Amazon, but I’ve included some recommendations for CD collections. Hope you all find this useful and have a Happy Hallowe’en!
> 
> *INSTRUMENTALS*
> Great Pumpkin Waltz - Vince Guaraldi
> Linus and Lucy – Vince Guaraldi
> Hall of the Mountain Grill – Hawkwind
> Brian Eno – In Dark Trees
> Out of Limits – The Marketts
> Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group
> In Fall - The Dirty Three
> Pumpkin Head Escapes - The Fall
> The Knight, the Devil, and Death - The Fall
> Black Monk Theme - The Fall
> Banshee Beach – The Ghastly Ones
> Swinging on Pier 13 - The Bomboras
> Buffy the Vampie Slayer – Nerf Herder
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer (TV Theme) – The Civil Tones (ethereal, liquid, surf instrumental version of the TV theme)
> Hollywood Nocturne – The Ghastly Ones
> Flight of the Cosmic Hippo – Bela Fleck
> Phantasm – Captain Zorro
> Tubular Bells - The Book of Love
> Tubular Bells 1 & 2 – Mike Oldfield
> Wicked Witch of the East - Scarlet Rivera
> Quatermass - Kill Van Helsing (Rockin’ surf version of the Quatermass movie theme)
> Half Light - Low with Tomandandy
> Halloween Americana - Everclear
> Theme from Kolchak - The Night Stalker
> Red Asphalt - Pollo Del Mar
> Hollywood Nocturne - The Ghastly Ones
> The Ballade of the Headless Horseman - The Route 66 Killers
> Playa De Los Muertos - The Bomboras
> The Munsters Theme - Los Straitjackets
> The Simpsons Halloween Special Theme
> Spookhouse - Voldar
> Guitar Noire - Aqua Velvets
> A Fistful of Terror – The Bomboras
> Werewolves on Wheels – Born Losers
> 
> 
> *CLASSICAL*
> (A good CD for a lot of these is FRIGHT NIGHT: MUSIC THAT GOES BUMP IN THE NIGHT. Mannheim Steamroller also has juiced-up versions of these and original music and sound effects on their CDs)
> Danse Macabre - Saint-Saens
> In the Hall of the Mountain King – Grieg
> Funeral March of a Marionette – Gounod (Alfred Hitchcock’s theme)
> The Sorceror’s Apprentice – Dukas
> Witch’s Ride from Hansel and Gretel by Humperdinck
> March to the Scaffold from Symphone Fantastique by Berlioz
> Mars – Bringer of War from The Planets by Holst (used in “Alien”)
> Mephisto Waltz - Liszt
> Halloween – Charles Ives
> Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor - Bach
> Night on Bald Mountain (Mussorgsky)
> The Haunted Organ Suite – Verne Langdon (great Don Post mask maker was also a great organist) – from the Hallloween Spooktacular Album, which also includes Langdon backing up John Carradine’s Edgar Allen Poe readings
> 
> *COUNTRY-WESTERN/ BLUEGRASS*
> Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline
> 13 – Johnny Cash
> Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Pine Valley Cosmonauts
> The Angel of Death (last song he ever recorded – also covered by Shane MacGowan)
> Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Ramrods
> Ghost Train - The Bad Livers
> Ghost Riders in the Sky - Johnny Cash
> O Death - Ralph Stanley
> Ghost of the Benson Stage – Griz Green
> 
> *FOLK MUSIC / WORLD BEAT*
> Are You Happy Now - Richard Shindell (The ultimate Halloween break-up / morning after song)
> Finnegan's Wake - The Clancy Brothers
> All Souls Night – Loreena McKennitt
> Count Dracula – Robbie the Werewolf
> Lucifer – Robbie the Werewolf
> Rockin’ Werewold – Robbie the Werewolf
> Streets of Transylvania – Robbie the Werewolf
> Tiptoe Through the Wolfbane – Robbie the Werewolf
> Vampire Man – Robbie the Werewolf
> Whatever Happened to Halloween – The Vinyl Goods
> Zydeco Gris-Gris – Beuasoleil
> Harvest Hymn – The Wild Mountain Thyme (An apocalyptic religious harvest hymn!)
> Desperation Samba (Halloween in Tijuana) – Jimmy Buffett (I like this.)
> Lost in Autumn – The Sea and Cakes
> When October Goes – Megan McDonough
> 
> *SPOKEN WORD*
> (Check out the CDs HORRORS: A PRAIRIE HOME COMPANION (Garrison Keillor); HALLOWEEN SPOOKTACULAR (John Carradine reading Poe with Verne Langdon on the Pipe Organ – I wanted this when I saw it in the back pages of FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND as a kid, and now it’s on CD! And CLOSED ON ACCOUNT OF RABIES – Edgar Allen Poe readings with gloomy rock soundtracks)
> Halloween - Jerry Seinfeld
> The Raven (Poe) - Read by Garrison Keillor
> Ulalume (Poe) - Read by John Carradine
> Funerary Verse – Garrison Keillor, et al
> The Raven (Poe) - read by Christopher Walken
> The Groon – written and read by Ray Bradbury
> Ulalume (Poe) - Read by Jeff Buckley
> The Masque of Read Death – read by Gabriel Byrne
> The Tell-tale Heart (Poe) read by Iggy Pop
> The Conqueror Worm (Poe) read by Ken Nordine
> The Black Cat (Poe) – read by Diamanda Galas
> The Haunted Palace – read by Ed Sanders
> 
> 
> *ROCK & ROLL / R&B / ROCKABILLY / DOO-*** / SOUL*
> (Good sources for a lot of these tracks: The Ultimate Rockin’ Halloween Party (available on iTunes); The Buffalo Bop rock-n-roll horror CDs HORROR HOP and MONSTER BOP; the essential HALLOWEEN HOOTENANNY CD; MONSTER ROCK ‘N ROLL SHOW (also has lots of radio spot promos for vintage horror movies;
> Zombie Jamboree – Lord Invader and his 12 Penetrators (1956 calypso – numerous covers by Harry Belafonte and the Kingston Trio, even a version by The Charmer – which was the calypso stage name for Louis Farrakhan!)
> Igor’s Party – Tony’s Monstrosities
> Castin' My Spell - Johnny Otis
> Slippin’ Into Darkness – War
> Horror Movies – Dickie Goodman
> The Birds – The Motivations
> Witch Queen of New Orleans – Redbone
> Frankenstein Returns, Parts 1 & 2 – Buchanan and Goodman
> Dry Bones Twist – The Drivers
> At the House of Frankenstein – Big Bee Kornegay
> Night Mare – Billy Sills
> The Zoo – Micky Lee Lane
> The Mummy’s Bracelet – Lee Ross
> Monster Holiday – Lon Chaney, Jr. (Also a Xmas song!)
> The Monster – Evans Carroll
> Teenage Creature – Lord Luther
> Shudders and Screams – Ben Colder
> The Mortal Monster Man – The Savoys
> Black Widow Spider Woman – Jack Hammer
> Mad Witch – Dave Gardner
> Night Mares – John Sowell
> Vampira – Bobby Bare
> Voo Doo Woman – Smiley Smith
> Graveyard Rock – Tarantula Goul
> Werewolf – The Frantics
> Wombie Zombie – Billy Taylor
> Jungle Hop – Kip Taylor
> Moon Madness – Pasquale and the Lunar Tiks
> Creature From Outer Space – Sonny Day
> Amazon – Phil Carter
> Rockin’ in the Graveyard – Jackie Morningstar
> Were Wolf – Carl Bonafede
> Caveman Hop – Jerry Coulston
> The Cat – Rod Willis
> Midnight Monsters Hop – Jack and Jim
> Nightmare – Scottie Stuart
> Graveyeard – Leroy Bowman
> The Skeleton Fight – Mack Allen Smith
> The Monster Hop – Johnny Dee
> Story That’s True – Carl Bonafede
> The Gorilla – Bert Convy (Yes, that Bert Convy)
> Leopard Man – Joe Wallace
> Nightmare Hop – Earl Patterson
> The Monster – Bobby Please
> Graveyard – The Phantom Five
> Caveman – Tommy Roe
> Mad House Jump – The Daylighters
> Jekyll and Hyde- Jim Burgett
> Haunted House – Cris Kevin
> The Head Hunters – Mike Fern
> I’m the Wolfman – Round Robin
> The Monster Hop – Bert Convy
> Don’t Meet Mr. Frankenstein – Carlos Casal Jr.
> I Was a Teenage Monster – The Keytones
> You Can Get Him, Frankenstein – The Castle Kings
> The Gila Monster – Joe Johnson
> Frankenstein Rock – Eddie Thomas
> I Was a Teen-Age Caveman – Randy Luck
> Frankie Frankenstein - Ivan
> Haunted House - Johnny Fuller


Halloween Jack...wow SUPER tastes in Monster Music bro!!! Lov' ya bro!
You would also wanna check out The Moon Rays ...you'll love 'em.
here's a little video fron Eddie Angel (Los Straitjackets) Ghoul A Go-Go\
YouTube - Garage Rock: The Neanderthals Ghoul-A-Go-Go

COUNTRY AND WESTERN....Buck Owens' MONSTER'S HOLIDAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9be8j1C8IA


----------



## jcracker23

Wow! Thanks for the reference you provided for Halloween musics! THRILLER is my no.1 on the 
list


----------



## Annea

Thank you Jack, that is the best music list I've seen!


----------



## dead by dawn

Nice work!!


----------



## HDawesome

you can never forget Ozzy and Alice Cooper


----------



## Pyewacket

Excellent list, Halloween Jack. I like the variety of styles and moods.

Some of my go-to music for Halloweentime:

_Symphony Fantastique_ - Berlioz
_Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of The Worlds_
_Peepshow_ - Siouxsie & The Banshees
_Ruddygore_ - Gilbert & Sullivan
_For Your Pleasure_ - Roxy Music
"Jekyll & Hyde" - Renaissance
"Gothic Neclord" - Suikoden II Soundtrack
"Spooky" - The Puppini Sisters
"Long Lankin" - Steeleye Span
"Alison Gross" - Steeleye Span
"Little Sir Hugh" - Steeleye Span
"Little Red And Wolfie B." - Seve vs. Evan
_Salem's Lot_ - BBC radio dramatization


----------



## Lonescarer

This is a really great list.


----------



## spook_batty

I adore Diamanda Galas. Check out Heaven Have mercy and her version of gloomy sunday!


----------



## black juju

This is a good thread and I think I can come up with a good list to share.

_a mix on my ipod with various sound clips from horror films (mostly Salem's Lot "79 and mp3's of old 60's/70's to 90's haunted house music/effects AND all of the ALICE COOPER songs listed below_
JS Bach - Toccata and Fugue In D Minor
Halloween (1978) theme
Fastway - Trick Or Treat
Helloween - Hocus Pocus (Focus (original) and Gary Hoey version too)
Rocky Horror Picture Show - Timewarp
Megadeth - Shewolf
Ozzy - Bark At The Moon
Marilyn Manson - Shi**y Chicken Gang Bang
Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams
Misfits - Halloween
Green Jello - Rock N Roll Pumpkin
Rob Zombie - Return Of The Phantom Stranger
Type O Negative - Creepy Green Light
Iron Maiden - Murders In The Rue Morgue
Iron Maiden - Number Of The Beast
Green Reaper - See You In Hell
KoRn - Good God
Slipknot - Iowa (creepy windy outro)
Slipknot - Skin Ticket (remix with creepy wind and bells)
In Flames - Clayman
Dimmu Borgir - Burn In Hell (Twisted Sister cover)

*Alice Cooper (the KING of Halloween)*
Black Juju (I made a cemetery mix with spooky windo during the drum intro)
Teenage Frankenstein
Prince Of Darkness
Lullaby
I Love The Dead
Hallowed By Thy Name
Killer
Dead Babies
Welcome To My Nightmare
Devil's Food
The Black Widow
Years Ago
Go To Hell
Refrigerator Heaven
10 Minutes Before the Worm
Lay Down and Die, Goodbye
Wrapped In Silk
Deeper
He's Back (the man behind the mask)

_other good songs_
Dokken - Dream Warriors
Carcass - Room 101
Entombed - Left Hand Path
Entombed - Suppose To Rot
Entombed - Lights Out
Entombed - In The Flesh
Kiss - God Of Thunder
BOC - Don't Fear The Reaper
Megadeth - Go To Hell
Ozzy - Mr Crowley
Judas Priest - Nightcrawler
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath - Electric Funeral

and bands like GWAR, Satan's Pilgrims, The Gastly Ones, Amorphis, Ensifurem, Finnitroll, Mayhem, Dark Funneral plus many others I am forgetting...

_soundtrack music_
Creepshow
Halloween (1978)
Halloween III
The Fog (1980)
Salem's Lot (1979)

_Some local Detroit favorites_
The Casket Bastards - Zombie Twist
3d Invisibles - Creature From The Black Lagoon
Los Minstrels Del Diablo - Ghost N Goblins
Cult Of The Psychic Fetus - She Devil
The Castket Bstards - The Wolfman
The Casket Bastards - Headstone Hop

anyting by The Amino Acids or Theatre Bizarre (annual Detroit Halloween party) bands like Gruesome Harvest Orcestra, Crud, mayonnaise graveyard, queen bee, the brainsaw, downtown brown, blankstar, snakeout and COUNTRY BOB AND THE BLOODFARMERS

don't forget all the old creepy Halloween music and effects records from the 60's and 70's ( have a ton but not sure what all the names are)
also working on putting together a mix of creepy pipe organ classical (mostly Bach), so far going good and got a ton of stuff.


----------



## Regions Beyond

This is a fantastic thread, and am now spending time on youtube hunting a bunch of these down..thank you very much Halloween Jack! Seeing the same CD over and over in stores with the Ghostbuster's Theme and Purple People Eater can be irritating after a while heh..some truly fantastic and fun tracks you have listed, this is awesome.


----------



## strublay

One I'd like to add is People are Strange by the Doors and the cover of that same song by Johnny Hollow. really gets in your head.


----------



## lex

What a list!!!!! Wow.


----------



## Eyegore

Thats Great! Do you mind if I cross-reference this with my halloween index? I bet there's a few songs I can add to it!


----------

